
Tracking down the true origin of a font used in many games and shareware titles - Lammy
https://twitter.com/codeman38/status/1200243842521415681
======
twopens
I guess I'm just an old man but I truly do not understand why people use
twitter for long-form content like this. It's like using the handle of a
screwdriver as a hammer. You can do it but it sure isn't optimal. I understand
there are a few tools to make it a little better to read, but that's a band-
aid on the problem.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Is it 'long-form' content or is it a series of points in an overall thread,
most of which focus on an image? It could almost be a gallery of images with
captions, but I think it would seem very out of place on imgur, for example.

I can’t think of a much better alternative, really. Maybe Medium, but I’d
expect something there to be more content than this, with more rewriting and
editing. This is more like a 'stream of thoughts'. Is there a specific harm in
it being posted on Twitter?

~~~
twopens
I'll concede that this specific thread isn't super long but some of the ones
I've seen posted here are _incredibly_ long and it's just frustrating to read
them in that format.

Though when you consider the length of a tweet in general compared to the
length of the thread, I think I would call it long form compared to the medium
it's posted on.

------
doomlaser
> So, to summarize: A font from an early 1st-party Mac game made it
> (questionably?) onto some Mac shareware disks. A programmer at EA found it,
> converted it, and included it with Deluxe Paint. From there, it then
> appeared in a lot of other games whose artists used that program.

Squaresoft also famously used the original Mac system font, Chicago (designed
by Susan Kare) for their English language SNES releases of Chrono Trigger,
Final Fantasy III US, Secret of Evermore, etc —
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_(typeface)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_\(typeface\))

~~~
mwcremer
The "1st-party Mac game" in question is _Through the Looking Glass_ \--
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Through_the_Looking_Glass_(vid...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Through_the_Looking_Glass_\(video_game\))

------
fenomas
Interesting story, though I wonder what the postscript would be if the
original author was tracked down?

For anyone checking comments first, the font in question is the script font
most famously used in Mortal Kombat.

~~~
compiler-guy
Steve Capps is the original author and very well known. He wrote many programs
for the original Mac. I expect this will make its way back to him and he will
chime in.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Capps](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Capps)

------
cpr
That’s awfully close to the font used by Smalltalk-76 and later.

------
AznHisoka
Can someone do the same posts but for music in kid YouTube videos? It seems
they all have the exact same music/sound effects

~~~
aembleton
If they're from the YouTube Audio Library, then they get used because it
doesn't trigger a copyright hit.

1\.
[https://www.youtube.com/audiolibrary/music?nv=1](https://www.youtube.com/audiolibrary/music?nv=1)

------
drudru11
Wow - great detective work

------
justinclift
Hope the old SCO lawyers don't see this. ;)

------
dang
Url changed from
[https://threader.app/thread/1200243842521415681](https://threader.app/thread/1200243842521415681),
which points to this. (HN readers are divided on which format they like
better, and the site guidelines call for original sources.)

